# Crying 03 Altima



## xphobe (Aug 17, 2003)

Has anyone noticed your washer nozzles "weeping" after a drive. They ooze fluid out onto the hood, where it runs down the creases toward the grille. The dealer replaced the nozzles but seems to me the problem would be in the pump itself, not the nozzles. I mean, water is *supposed* to come out of the little holes, right? Anyway I'm worried that it will damage the paint if it continues. Already there's a stain that I'm hoping a wax job will take care of. Looks really ugly on Black 

Cheers
Xphobe


----------



## davidp (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry, I got a 02 but I have never heard of that. I would definitely take it back to the dealer on that one.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

There was one member had the same problem, it took him and the dealer a while to find out the cause. As far as I remember, it's the something to do the valve in the tube. Try to do a search, you may be able to find the thread.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Found it: http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=101615&highlight=nozzle


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL Funny, I install those things every night. :thumbup:


----------

